# Nova DV 2024: Good lathe, good price point - some problems



## brtech

Is the thing that needs to be tightened up in the spindle lock a thread (screw, threaded rod, ...)? If so, thread-locker is your friend. Try the blue version first - easier to loosen when you need to.


----------



## mileskimball

Thanks-that's on my list of things to try. But still, even when it's tight, the knob is hard to pull out and twist. The lever-type spindle lock on most lathes is a much better solution.


----------



## ArlinEastman

I had the choice between getting the Nova 2024 with all the accessories or the PM 3520b

After a month of checking and going to someones house that had one I got the PM3520b

I have heard so many problems from the Nova lathes since China started making them.

Arlin


----------



## Mike67

Good review. This one is on my list to look at someday. In the meantime I have the little brother DVR and the spindle lock mechanism sounds like it works the same way. I've had none of the issues you mention so maybe a call to tech service is in order. Same goes for the knobs on the tool rest handle. Hate to see you having trouble with a lathe - worrying about the thing falling apart must take some fun out of it.


----------



## mileskimball

Thanks, mike67. I've contacted customer service and will post here on what they say. And really, it's been a great lathe - problems aside, it spins the wood.


----------



## mileskimball

Customer service was very helpful and responsive. I now have a new remote that works. Though installing it gave me some qualms-you have to plug the receiver circuit board into the controller board. The first time I tried the lathe wouldn't start! Reinstalled everything though and all was well.

Their solution to the spindle lock: blue loctite.


----------



## mileskimball

Oh, and I just bought the bed extension with the swing-away hinge. Love it! Not as fancy as the a Robust tilting tail stock, but pretty cool nonetheless.

I see that the lathe with this accessory is one about the same as what I paid for the lathe alone. Again, a good buy!


----------

